# Totally Free Gift To Someone :)



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

So, I have tried lots of waxes and some I have loved so much that I have used them alot and got to near to the bottom of the jar, some I have not liked so much.

I was going through my things last week and noticed I had 12 tubs of wax that were all very nearly finished, having just dregs left in the bottom.

So I decided to melt the remains of all 12 waxes and put them altogether to form one new wax !

There was enough wax to make about 180ml of wax.

The 12 waxes used were.....

1. Bouncers 22
2. Autobrite Addiction
3. Smartwax Concours
4. Autoglym HD Wax
5. Unknown Paste Wax
6. Gliptone Paste Wax
7. Dodo juice Diamond White
8. Dodo Juice Light Fantastic
9. Concours Champagne Supernauba
10. Autosmart WAX
11. Poorboys Nattys Bue
12. Poorboys Nattys White

There were only small amount of each left and I used them to ake up this one wax !!!!

So, I have tried the wax on my car and it actually went on really nicely, and buffed off really well and left a nice finish, and the beading was really good too !!!

The wax ended up being a light green colour and smells quite nice too !

But, I have no need for this wax, it was made up purely for fun and I have now had my fun.

So I was wondering if there is anyone else out there who might like to try it ? If so, you are welcome to have it. First person to say they want it on this thread can have it.

There is about 180 - 200ml of it. The main "ingredient" that went into it was about 40ml of Gliptone Wax and about 30ml of Autoglym HD - then there was roughly about 10 - 15ml of each of the other waxes.

So would anyone like this now called "12 wax special" !!! LOL


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

I'd love to try it please Mark


----------



## Jem (Aug 10, 2007)

You may have made some sort of new hyperwax!


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Natalie said:


> I'd love to try it please Mark


Its yours !!! 

Pm me your address and I will post it asap


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

That's sounds ace! I wanna try it please!


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Me too if your youve enough spare or doing sample pots


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Jem said:


> You may have made some sort of new hyperwax!


LOL - You never know !

Natalie - If you get a years durability out of this let me know so I can make some more !! :lol:


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Junior Bear said:


> That's sounds ace! I wanna try it please!





slineclean said:


> Me too if your youve enough spare or doing sample pots


Only got one pot, but I am going to make up another mix and match wax out of 5 more nearly empty pots of other waxes I have soon, and I will give them away as 30ml sample pots soon !


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

MarkSmith said:


> LOL - You never know !
> 
> Natalie - If you get a years durability out of this let me know so I can make some more !! :lol:


Thanks Mark - can't wait to try it out. 12 months for the special 12 would be brilliant


----------



## cmillsjoe (Jun 20, 2012)

sounds good mate i will look out for the 30ml pot , I got my " air freshener " you posted when i got back from holidays thanks alot mate


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Natalie said:


> Thanks Mark - can't wait to try it out. 12 months for the special 12 would be brilliant


Cheers Natalie - will post asap, probably Monday.

have fun with it, obviously I have no idea what the durability is like, all I know is that it went on easy, buffed off easy and left a nice finish, so it may turn out to be a brilliant wax, or it may not !

Let me know how you get on with it, it was good fun making it ! LOL


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Bloody gem is Mark!


----------



## Princy (Dec 14, 2011)

Fair play fella, you don't get that on many forums :thumb:


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

MarkSmith said:


> Cheers Natalie - will post asap, probably Monday.
> 
> have fun with it, obviously I have no idea what the durability is like, all I know is that it went on easy, buffed off easy and left a nice finish, so it may turn out to be a brilliant wax, or it may not !
> 
> Let me know how you get on with it, it was good fun making it ! LOL


I can't wait to smell it :lol: I'm looking forward to trying it out, I'll post up some pics and let you know what I think 



magpieV6 said:


> Bloody gem is Mark!


Definitely:thumb:


----------



## Culainn (Sep 2, 2009)

Have never had any dealings with you mate but just wanted to say that you do a lot to restore my belief in there being "good" people out there; not just in this act of generosity but in the kindness and integrity which comes across in your posts. 

In other words, fair play fella :thumb:


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

Im afraid Mark you have been outdone by DODO

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=283093

 :lol:

I saw your first post but i have so much stuff piled up i didn't dare post i would have to buy another shelf Least its gone to a Yokal Girl  (even if she lives at the wrong side of the river) :devil:


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

I've been thinking of doing the exact same thing recently, might sound like a dumb question but how did you go about melting and mixing them all? Do you think fk1000 would mix with other waxes with it being a supposed sealant?


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

andy monty said:


> Im afraid Mark you have been outdone by DODO
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=283093
> 
> ...


Wow, yes, I bow down to Dodo Juice Greatness there !!


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Wilco said:


> I've been thinking of doing the exact same thing recently, might sound like a dumb question but how did you go about melting and mixing them all? Do you think fk1000 would mix with other waxes with it being a supposed sealant?


I dont know if it will work with sealant or not mate.

All I did was....

Scoop out all the dregs of each wax and pop it into a Pyrex Jug
Put the jug into a saucepan and filled water up in saucepan so it surrounded the wax
Heated up the water until the wax melted, stirring the wax gently
Once all wax was melted I poured it into its new wax jar and allowed it to air cool for 24 hours.

Hope this helps mate


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

Mark, you're such a dude!

Let us know what it's like Natalie


----------



## B0DSKI (Nov 25, 2011)

Yes please Mark


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

I'd have loved to have tried this. I have recently done some of the same with Dodo Juice Panel Pots. My latest creation is a Hard Candy & Diamond White hybrid. Smells fantastic and works just as well as you would expect any Dodo to work. 

I have an Orange Crush here that i'd like to mix with another, not sure which, if anybody has a used or even new 30ml Panel Pot? Ok it's a bit silly, but it's fun.

Nice one Mark. Your kindness never fails to make me smile  (except when i'm too late for such cool freebies of course lol)


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

MarkSmith said:


> I dont know if it will work with sealant or not mate.
> 
> All I did was....
> 
> ...


Cheers pal, that's how i was planning on doing it but thanks for the clarification.


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

rtjc said:


> I'd have loved to have tried this. I have recently done some of the same with Dodo Juice Panel Pots. My latest creation is a Hard Candy & Diamond White hybrid. Smells fantastic and works just as well as you would expect any Dodo to work.
> 
> I have an Orange Crush here that i'd like to mix with another, not sure which, if anybody has a used or even new 30ml Panel Pot? Ok it's a bit silly, but it's fun.
> 
> Nice one Mark. Your kindness never fails to make me smile  (except when i'm too late for such cool freebies of course lol)


I have a few pots of wax here that I can send you to mix with your orange crush if you want mate. There is not enough wax in the pots to do much with but there is enough to make 100ml of a mixed wax along with the Orange Crush.

Pm me your address mate and I will send some over to you for you to have a play with


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Any chance of sending those bottles when sending this Mark?


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Scrim-1- said:


> Any chance of sending those bottles when sending this Mark?


Yes mate, no problem, I will get them sorted for you.

How many do you need ?

I am not sure how many I have got, but will take a look for you. :thumb:


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Just 2 or 3 Please Mark.

I appreciate it buddy, You still got my address


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Scrim-1- said:


> Just 2 or 3 Please Mark.
> 
> I appreciate it buddy, You still got my address


No worries mate.

I think I still got your address, but could you pm it to me again just in case I have not got it anymore.

:thumb:


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Sorted mark


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

MarkSmith said:


> I have a few pots of wax here that I can send you to mix with your orange crush if you want mate. There is not enough wax in the pots to do much with but there is enough to make 100ml of a mixed wax along with the Orange Crush.
> 
> Pm me your address mate and I will send some over to you for you to have a play with


Wow, that's very kind of you indeed Mark  Thank you very much, That would be great, i'm game for making myself my own little brew 

Will PM you bud


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

I made something similar myself. It turned out a lilac colour. I have dubbed it '' Lilac ****tail '' As yet untested, i will have to try it.


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

rtjc said:


> Wow, that's very kind of you indeed Mark  Thank you very much, That would be great, i'm game for making myself my own little brew
> 
> Will PM you bud


I am not sure what I have got left - I know I have some Gliptone Paste Wax and some HD Wax ( about 20 ml of each ) and I have some Autobrite Obsession and some Siminez Wax ( about 30 ml of each ) so that, along with your Orange Crush, should give you 120 - 130ml of wax. I also have a spare unused brand new wax pot that you can put the finished wax into too.

Should make a great wax, cant wait to see how it turns out ! ( especially as the Orange Crush is Orange and the Gliptone Wax is Blue, should make an interesting colour ! )

Will post these out by Monday at the latest for you mate


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

President Swirl said:


> I made something similar myself. It turned out a lilac colour. I have dubbed it '' Lilac ****tail '' As yet untested, i will have to try it.


Give it a try !!!

Loving the name - Lilac ****tail - sounds cool :thumb:


----------



## marc147 (Nov 21, 2011)

I might give this a try aswell lol sounds fun, will have to get more waxes first lol


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

andy monty said:


> Im afraid Mark you have been outdone by DODO
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=283093
> 
> ...


I live on the right side of the river, I can pronounces Os and I's correctly and everything


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

Natalie said:


> I live on the right side of the river, I can pronounces Os and I's correctly and everything


Eh up cheeky or what


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Natalie said:


> I live on the right side of the river, I can pronounces Os and I's correctly and everything





andy monty said:


> Eh up cheeky or what


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Might have a pop at this .


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Lupostef said:


> Might have a pop at this .


You should, especially if it's with leftovers or stuff you're not going to use. I've not done much but the next one should be a little more of a mash-up


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

This could become massive if we all start messing around with our leftovers. Hope you plan to keep records of quantities used just in case by some twist of fate you do manage to create a "super wax".
I ordered some 15ml pots yesterday and i plan to make 3 or 4 different waxes from the stuff i have sat doing nothing. 
I should flog them really but this sounds like much more fun.
They will be offered to others to try too once they're done if anyone is interested, I won't be divulging whats in what recipe though until they have been used and rated:lol::lol:


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

My mother has been doing this for the last 25 years with the cooking, so a bit of wax should work.

I may do her car first with some ! 

Thanks Mark, John Tht. Hmmm yum.


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

I'll try keep a wee note of what i mix, like you say, just incase i make something that really works well


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

It arrived this morning, thanks Mark :thumb: Doing the in-laws Jazz tomorrow all being well so I'll let you know what I think of it


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Natalie said:


> It arrived this morning, thanks Mark :thumb: Doing the in-laws Jazz tomorrow all being well so I'll let you know what I think of it


Great, glad it arrived safely !

As its your wax now, I think you need to think of a cool name for it too  :thumb:

Hope you like it, I dont know how it will fair but I think its pretty nice to use


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

MarkSmith said:


> As its your wax now, I think you need to think of a cool name for it too  :thumb:


"Yellow Belly" should do Mark :devil:


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

andy monty said:


> "Yellow Belly" should do Mark :devil:


:lol:



MarkSmith said:


> Great, glad it arrived safely !
> 
> As its your wax now, I think you need to think of a cool name for it too  :thumb:
> 
> Hope you like it, I dont know how it will fair but I think its pretty nice to use


I've got reMARKable in my head, thinking it's quite an apt name 

Unfortunately didn't get chance to use it today, by the time we got back from Malton and had watched the F1 (  ) the heavens opened


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Natalie said:


> :lol:
> 
> I've got reMARKable in my head, thinking it's quite an apt name
> 
> Unfortunately didn't get chance to use it today, by the time we got back from Malton and had watched the F1 (  ) the heavens opened


LOL - Love the name :thumb::lol:

Shame about the wonderful Great British PITA Weather !!!


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Well it took me a while but I finally used the wax today Mark 

Pics here http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=285939

Very easy to apply and buff off


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

and some beading today


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Natalie said:


> and some beading today


That looks great Natalie !!

I wonder how long it will last ??


----------

